# install blow off valve?



## 1990gti (Aug 3, 2005)

hey i was wondering where the best place to mount a blow off valve would be and how to install it? ive never done anything with turbos before


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: install blow off valve? (1990gti)*

I always plumb it in on the low pressure side of the intake just before the throttle body.
Follow the link for more info:
http://sjmautotechnik.com/trou...ypass
Steve


----------

